# Polaris 700, how much snow can it take?



## stealthsniper96 (Jan 30, 2009)

I found a decent deal on a 4x4 polaris 700 with a plow. I would like to start plowing this year and plan on doing just driveways (hope to get 20 or more). What kind of snow can this thing go thru? and would it be good for that much work?


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Depends on the type of snow. Dry "fluffy" snow is one thing... heavy wet snow is another. Six inches of wet snow is tough on an ATV. 

Personally, I think 20 driveways per storm will wear that ATV and/or plow out pretty quickly. 

Good luck.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

I've used a Grizz 660 on a mile of gravel road the past 4 years; no problems, though knee-deep wet stuff puts up a good fight. In my situation the first pass is always down grade, which helps. And for the most part I'm not pushing/stacking - the blade is at full angle to "windrow" snow in one direction via multiple passes.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Fluffy snow you can plow about 6". Your ATV has enough power to plow more but, it will come over the top of the plow if you plow more than 6". If it's wet snow you won't beable to push more than 4".


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

I added a rubber flap to the top of my plow (48" on Sportsman 600) and have plowed 12'' just fine. I've also plowed 6" of wet snow without any trouble at all. Of course, Utah "wet snow" is probably a lot different than east coast wet snow.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

FWIW, I\'ll never buy or recommend another Polaris product in my life. Bought an \'05 Sportsman 500 HO with 92 miles on it and have now spent more money fixing it than I did to buy it. 

What a POS.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

According to Moose, "Even the smallest displacement of modern 4x4 ATVs can "push" a 60" blade full of snow." http://www.mooseutilities.com/how_to.jsp

I have a 60" blade with a stiff, upright rubber powder flap and I've rolled every bit of 2' of dry and 16" of wet. The latter was 2' of snow compacted by hours of rainfall to become 16" of really nasty stuff. Traction seems to be more of an issue than power: "sandbags and chains." My Yamaha seems to absorb the abuse but the blade (Warn) is a different story: rib welds have popped, a rib punctured the moldboard, busted skid shoes, gravel chewed halfway through the push tubes. By now there's almost more welding rod and bar stock than original metal.


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

You really have to be careful when buying a used atv. If abused, atv's can be money pits. If it was mud bogged, 92 miles is a lot of wear and tear. I have been pushing snow for 5 years with a Polaris atv with zero issues. If there is a lot of snow you don't have to push with a full blade everytime.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yes buyer beware these are toys to nuts like me, it may look mint BUT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.. hahaha


----------

